# New rack setup! (Lots of pics) **UPDATE 6/11**



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Here it is! All the tanks are made by FCA. It took a while to get the project into reality but I am really happy with it. Keep in mind that this is freshly set up, so I will probably fiddle with the insides of the tanks and what not, and they also have a lot of growing in to do. Feel free to ask questions or give suggestions about anything!

A shot of the whole rack:









Quinq Tank:









Retic Tank:









Tank 3 (Not sure what's going in it):









Another:









Basti Tank:









Another:









Klemmeri Tank:









Tank 6 (Not sure whats going in it yet, but i'm not crasy about the inside of this one so I may move some things around and add more plants. Any suggestions?)









Top Shelf:
http://photobucket.com/albums/v671/JorB ... GP3490.jpg

Bottom Shelf:
http://photobucket.com/albums/v671/JorB ... GP3492.jpg
You can see from the pics of the shelves that the tank do not fit evenly on the rack. There is a metal rim where the shelf attaches to the each pole that sticks up and prevent the tanks on either end from sitting flush on the rack. I'm going to put something under each of the side tanks to get them level. 

A few of the plants are beginning to flower, including some of the broms and the alocasia "black velvet" in the klemmeri tank. 

Specifications for the 5 dart cubes (The Klemmeri tank was made a while ago): 20 Broms, 2 cryptanthus, 70-80+ assorted plant cuttings, 5 12" tree fern panels, 5 ghost wood logs, a bunch of abg style substrate, and whatever else i'm forgetting! The tanks are from Paul at FCA (great tanks!), and the plants and supplies are from Will at the Frog Farm, Cindy Dickens from Vivarium Concepts, Harry Witmore at Cloud Jungle, and Ken from Peace of the Tropics. Great stuff from everyone involved. I can take additional pics if people have requests. I think that's it! Enjoy!

Jordan

**Edit** One of the pics wasn't working, I think I got it.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Jordan, They look even nicer now.. Great to see the Retic. out of it's shoe box and roaming around.
How did you finally solve your lighting search? Where did you find them?


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks Matthew! You can drop by and check it out anytime. We put the retics in a while after you left, and they have been out and about ever since! it seems that the extra space and cover has really made them bolder frogs. I found the shoplights on http://www.HomeandBeyond.com for something like 20 a piece, the night before I was going to give up and use t12's!


----------



## trimtrig (Feb 15, 2004)

Speaking of the FCA cubes, has anyone that has had them up and running for a long period of time had the door warp?
Thank you,
TQ


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

The doors warp minimally (especially when I keep the vents closed for high humidity), which is not noticeable when the door clasps are closed. Fruit flies don't escape.


----------



## trimtrig (Feb 15, 2004)

David,
I have the insert on a tank, and it has really warpped, I was thinking about the cubes, they look nice, but just dont want the doors to really warp out- but if flys are not getting out- thats a good thing.
TQ


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Hey Jordan,

Nice looking setup!! 

John R.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

My cubes have less warping than the cubes...don't know why. Paul made the cubes after he made the inserts so I think he may have used a larger laser cut-out.


----------



## trimtrig (Feb 15, 2004)

Forgot- Jordan, nice set up-

David, how long have your cubes been set up? Can you email me a pic of your set up.
TQ


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

This light? link

I must ask, what's so bad about using T12s as I assume you're using T8s?



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Almost 1 year exactly...I can't believe that much time has passed. I'll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

T12's run hotter.


----------



## trimtrig (Feb 15, 2004)

Wow, one year - be great to see it- maybe on another thread-
T5's are the best but cost the most.
TQ


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks for all of the comments! 

These pictures weren't showing for some reason. 

Top Shelf:









Bottom Shelf:









TQ, 
I have one of the older inserts and one of the newer ones. The desing has improved, since I have the same warping you describe on my first one but not my second one. The tanks also have more support on and around the door. No flies getting out of the cubes yet.

Defaced, that is the light. I just bought the standard 6500 k t8 daylight bulbs from home depot for it (the ones with the green ends). T8 burn stronger and longer, and at a fraction of the energy used by t12. My main reason for them though is that they stay at full color temp. for their whole lives, as opposed to a t12 which degrades over time and then eventually burn out. These t8's are supposed to last 7 years. Correct me if i'm wrong someone, but I was under the impression that t8's burn hotter than t12's, with t5's being the hottest?

John, feel free to drop by and check it out next time your in the city .

Jordan


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I too was under the impression that T5s were the hottest. There was a discussion in the parts forum with in the last month where 13013 made mention of the, saying that he couldn't even get his hand near them or something to that extent. I know my T12s are fine to handle when they're on. I do it regularly. 

Hmm, I might check out the price for ballasts for my shop lights and see if it's cheaper to replace them. I'd also be interested in experiementing to see if they'll work anyway. I need to find some tech specs for that though and right now I'm swamped in school work :?



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## trimtrig (Feb 15, 2004)

I will get a temp of my T5 light system, and a pic. I have a a hood that hold 4, four foot T5 bulbs, and puts out 20,000 lumes. The bulbs are cool white, and forgot the K value. I also have the T8 and the T12 shop light on a rack system, and I will get temps of thos too. They are only 2 bulb systems.

Well then, I will give FCA a call of the cubes then. I use the Lowes black metal shelving- will 3 cubes fit accross one shelf with no door interference? 
TQ


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

If by door interference you mean that you will be able to easily open them than yes, you should be fine. I am really happy with the cubes, i'm sure you'll love them! I'm interested to see what your temps will turn out to be. 

Jordan


----------



## trimtrig (Feb 15, 2004)

Jordan,
Thanks, thats what I ment- Over the weekend I will get the temps and post them.
TQ


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

> 13013 made mention of the, saying that he couldn't even get his hand near them or something to that extent


well i think i just said that they are uncomfortable to touch. they won't burn, but you know how t-12's are, you could almost nap on them in comparison... 
take care,
robert.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

I've also got a bunch of the FCA cubes and haven't had that much warping. They are all the newer design with better support. My oldest is about a year old and I've had no problems. Great tanks. Well worth it, I only with they were a little bigger.

As for the light bebate, I'm running 3 footers from Home Depot, I think they are T-12's, is that the standard bulb? I checked the surface temp lastnight and they were running at about 115 degrees at 8:00pm. 

Luke


----------



## LMUdartfrogger (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Jordan,

Any updates on the cube rack? Have you had any fruit flies escape? I've got the exoterras and although I've done some mods, I still get ff escaping, so I'm thinking about switching to FCA cubes.

Thanks!


----------



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

Awesome setup there! i want to convert to the FCA also. my 1st one should be here soon for fitting into a custom stand. is this the light you ordered? http://www.homeandbeyond.com/prod-0097345.html
i have been looking for a single 48" t8, the site aparently only has doubles. HD has doubles for like 35. the local elec supply wants 38 for single T8 48". it says htis one takes eithre t8 or T12, so can i get any T12 fixture and put T8 lights in it???HD has single T12 fixtures of rlike 12-15.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Harry,
No fruit fly escapes from them that I have noticed, unlike some of my other tanks. I'm really happy with them. 

Josh,
That's the one. Any reason you prefer a single? I like the doubles better, they provide alot more light and light coverage. Not every fixture can swap between T8 and T12, they have to be specially designed or adapted to do that. 

I'll try to take and post some updated pictures of it tomorrow, the tanks are growing in really good. 

Jordan


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Not too shabby 


WHOA! I JUST TURNED AROUND, AND IT'S THE FIRST TIME I'VE NOTICED ONE OF THE CAYO CLIMBING THE GLASS!!! SWEET!!!

Nice tanks.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Ok, so the original pics are from January 31, 2006. Here it is today (4 months later). 
































































Pupping cryptanthus (planted epiphytically Todd )













































A resident (male):


















A resident (female):










And on another note, this is my tinc tank from around 3 years ago right after being set up.









And here it is today:









Vent tank right after set up a few years ago:









And here it is today:









Enjoy!
Jordan


----------



## glowfrog (May 3, 2006)

What is that loverly red plant on the left side of pic 6?

Nice set ups. That tinc tank looks like a jungle.  

~Steph


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

You need a machete for those vivs!! :shock: 

I second Steph's question. What is that red leaved plant?


----------



## LMUdartfrogger (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the updates Jordan!

The tanks look really filled in. All the plants seem very healthy. There seems to be a lot of condensation on the front glass. Is that normal for you? Do you keep the vents closed, or do your tanks just fog up like that?

They all look really nice, I think I'm going send Paul at FCA an email :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

Ditto the red plant question! 

And, what is the big-leaved, white-veined plant in the Klemmeri tank? 

Awesome setups


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

Those are cool vivs you got there. Congrats!


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Ok, I just got back from Europe yesterday, so now to answer some questions...

Steph,
I don't know what plant the red one is, I got the plant cuttings in a few big bags (unlabeled thogh) from Harry at Cloud Jungle. He really does great plants though, i'm not sure i've lost more than a few cuttings out of all the ones he sent me!

Antone,
Those pictures are _after_ I did some trimming, I trimmed a lot from the tinc and vent vivs. 

Harry,
If I open the top vent then the front gets completely fog-free, but the tank gets drier and all of the species in those tanks love high humidity. Right now I have been leaving the top vent almost completely closed, maybe open 4-6 mm? This seems to be the best way to balance airflow and humidity for me. I don't really mind having condensation on the front. If I have people over who i'm showing the tanks to I usually open the vents or just wipe the fronts down.

s1ren,
The big plant in the klemmeri tank is an alocasia "black-velvet". It has flowered before, but it keeps dropping huge and fully grown leaves, then growing new ones, having them die, growing new ones, etc. I'm not sure exactly what the issue is. 

Thanks for all the complements!
Jordan


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

holy crap... those frogs must love the "grown in" tanks  
nice tanks btw


----------

